# Autoglym's Polar: snow foam + wash + hydrophobic



## Paddockhouse (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally took the plunge with the whole Autoglym Polar treatment.

It's a 3 step process with; snow foam, then a shampoo via the snow lance, and finally this hydrophobic(?) layer that seems to act as a water repellent.

Overall not bad at all. Only faff is that you need to use 3 -different liquids in your snow foam bottle. So best to have a second jet wash and lance as this saves a bunch of time.

Wife is pleased with it. Although the driveway looks like a scene from mid-winter...


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

I didn't realise there was a third step. (Well second)

I use the snow then the seal and got some good results.

Seems to make subsequent washes easier.

Steve


----------



## Paddockhouse (Jun 2, 2014)

Llewkcalb said:


> I didn't realise there was a third step. (Well second)
> 
> I use the snow then the seal and got some good results.
> 
> ...


TBH - I don't see why you could not use the Stage-1 (Polar Blast) as a shampoo if your car is not filthy dirty. 
It is designed to help get the grit off and muck etc. So you then jet wash off and they go for the Polar Wash.

I would try the Polar Wash as a stage-2 / shampoo. When I complete the 3 steps the whole car becomes easier to keep clean week after week. 
Note: I don't work for Autoglym! But quite impressed with Polar


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I have been using these for sometime on my other car as a weekly maintainence wash, dried using the rapid wax during the colder months, helps keep the car clean when you dont have as much daylight to play with.

I use a different snow foam (Autobrite Magifoam) but to be honest the car is kept fairly clean so not often needing the deep clean unless ive been travelling in poor weather, which I will be doing a lot over the next few weeks.

I do think its a good level as a fill in between proper details, but cant match the levels a proper wax and seal give.

Thankfully the TT doesn't see dirt so I have only 'properly' washed it once :lol:


----------

